# Chava



## ElisabethT

Hi everyone. I am curious to what the word *"chava"* means. (ie.*Que chava tan bonita!)*
Clearly it is refering to a girl. Is it a term equal to *muchacha/chica *or does it have a different connotation?
Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## jmgonzalez60

si, tienes razón, significa muchacha o mujer joven =)


----------



## alejompm

ElisabethT said:


> Hi everyone. I am curious to what the word *"chava"* means. (ie.*Que chava tan bonita!)*
> Clearly it is refering to a girl. Is it a term equal to *muchacha/chica *or does it have a different connotation?
> Thanks to anyone who can help!



A typical mexican expression. 

Chava: Girl.
Chavo: Boy. (male version).

Bye


----------



## muerte2vida

chavo/a is a good word to have in your vocabulary if you go to mexico. My mexican friends use it nonstop =P


----------



## ElisabethT

Hi. Thanks everyone for your responses, they have been very helpful!


----------



## dorrego

Hola,

Chava (girl) and Chavo (boy) are used mainly in Mexico, althought lately it's   used in another countries by young people.


----------



## SEXTO SENTIDO

*Hi Elizabeth.*

*It is a colloquial way of speaking and  it started  to use  since  70´s at least in México among  youngsters, specially some that  loved rock music . It was  a cool language , even  we are using it  currently.*
*In Spain  they say to the girls --- chica / chico*
*  see you...*


----------



## zumac

SEXTO SENTIDO said:


> *Hi Elizabeth.*
> 
> *It is a colloquial way of speaking and it started to use since 70´s at least in México among youngsters, specially some that loved rock music . It was a cool language , even we are using it currently.*
> *In Spain they say to the girls --- chica / chico*
> *see you...*
> 
> *As Sexto says, it is a very colloquial expression. I don't recommend stashing the word "chava" away for normal reference to a young girl.*
> 
> 
> *I would equate this word to "chick" as used in the US, although "chava" is not considered as common (low-class). Whereas "broad" is even lower in class.*
> 
> *Saludos.*


----------



## ojitoschulos68

chava is used in Mexico mostly. the word is shorten up, the complete word is muchacha/muchacho  that where (chava or chavo ) comes from. which means young girl or guy (teenage type)


----------



## zumac

ojitoschulos68 said:


> chava is used in Mexico mostly. the word is shorten up, the complete word is muchacha/muchacho that where (chava or chavo ) comes from. which means young girl or guy (teenage type)


Ojitos, I'm not completely certain, but I think it is derived from "chaval".

Saludos.


----------



## ojitoschulos68

zumac, you might be right !!


----------



## Delors

ojitoschulos68 said:


> zumac, you might be right !!


En España, chavo, significa dinero. Ej. no tengo un chavo.
Existe la palabra *chavó,* de origen caló,* significa muchacho, *creo que se usa en Andalucía.


----------



## zumac

Delors said:


> En España, chavo, significa dinero. Ej. no tengo un chavo.
> Existe la palabra *chavó,* de origen caló,* significa muchacho, *creo que se usa en Andalucía.


Perdón, Delors, pero "chavo" no significa dinero en España.

Haz referencia a la RAE. Encontrarás las palabra "*o*chavo" que hace unos siglos en España estaba relacionado con dinero. 

Sin embargo, también en la RAE encontrarás, que en varios paises de Latinoamerica, sí se usa la palabra "chavo" para dinero.

Tomo la oportunidad para aclarar que los "posts" anteriores, a cual contestaste, estabamos viendo la posibilidad de que "chavo", en el sentido de muchacho, quizás podría proceder de "chaval" en España.

Saludos,


----------



## MeL 07

To widen this thread, in Argentina we use pibe/piba in a similar way. We also use chico/a, muchacho/a... And in my particular region we have another word: gurí/gurisa, which comes from "guaraní" (an indian language).

Just for you all to know! 

MeL


----------



## Barbara S.

In Andalucía I've heard "chavalo" and "chavala" for boy and girl in the sense of "niño" so I assume chavo and chava derives from that.


----------



## zumac

Barbara S. said:


> In Andalucía I've heard "chavalo" and "chavala" for boy and girl in the sense of "niño" so I assume chavo and chava derives from that.


Hi Barbara,

I have heard "chavala" in the context of:
"Mira como ha crecido la niña, esta hecha todo una chavala."
or
"Fíjate que chavala más guapa va ahí."

However, in my experience, I have never heard anyone use "chavalo". They always say "chaval", like:
"Juanito es un chaval muy majo."

But then again, I've never visited Andalucía.

Saludos.


----------



## borgonyon

Siempre había pensado que venía de "chavalo/a". En Sonora es muy común decir "chavalo/a". Lo de chavo/a, que yo recuerde, se introdujo con "El Chavo del ocho".


----------



## Barbara S.

My understanding is that Latin American Spanish mainly derives from the language spoken in Seville in the 16th and 17th centuries - hence the Andalucian chavalo and the Mexican chavo or chaval/o. I've always assumed that muchacho and chavalo have a common root. Is there a linguist out there who can tell us which came first or what the original word was?


----------



## zumac

Barbara S. said:


> My understanding is that Latin American Spanish mainly derives from the language spoken in Seville in the 16th and 17th centuries ...........


Boy, is that a generalization!

What about the thousands of indigenous words that were assimilated into Latin American Spanish, as well as the now archaic forms from the original Spanish which were permanently adopted?

And why only Seville? Spaniards from all over Spain came to colonize Latin America. Just open a phone book some place in Latin Anerica and notice the ancestry of the family names.

Saludos.


----------



## Soy Yo

I have heard "chaval" in northern Spain.


----------



## zumac

Soy Yo said:


> I have heard "chaval" in northern Spain.


Of course you have. So have I.

Saludos.


----------



## guilleya

Yo si he escuchado que chavo significa dinero en Puerto Rico


----------



## zumac

guilleya said:


> Yo si he escuchado que chavo significa dinero en Puerto Rico


Sí, ya lo sabiamos, pues lo define la RAE.

Saludos.


----------



## Soy Yo

zumac said:


> Of course you have. So have I.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Well, good for both of us!


----------



## Delors

zumac said:


> Perdón, Delors, pero "chavo" no significa dinero en España.
> 
> Haz referencia a la RAE. Encontrarás las palabra "*o*chavo" que hace unos siglos en España estaba relacionado con dinero.
> 
> Sin embargo, también en la RAE encontrarás, que en varios paises de Latinoamerica, sí se usa la palabra "chavo" para dinero.
> 
> Tomo la oportunidad para aclarar que los "posts" anteriores, a cual contestaste, estabamos viendo la posibilidad de que "chavo", en el sentido de muchacho, quizás podría proceder de "chaval" en España.
> 
> Saludos,


¡Hola!, te pudo asegurar que chavo, en español, significa dinero. En el Diccionario de la RAE hay que saber buscar. Vete al mismo y busca ochavo, te encontraras una acepción que coincide con el ejemplo que yo puse el otro día, "no tener un chavo", no tener dinero.
En cuanto a la otra versión, chavó, significa muchacho, en caló, idioma de los gitanos españoles, y es posible que venga de chaval, pero no soy lingüísta y no to lo puedo asegurar.
Espero haber disipado alguna duda.


----------



## Delors

Y en asturias se utiliza una palabra para sustituir a chaval, un chico o chica que son jóvenes y  es *guaje/a*


----------



## zumac

Delors said:


> ¡Hola!, te pudo asegurar que chavo, en español, significa dinero. En el Diccionario de la RAE hay que saber buscar. Vete al mismo y busca ochavo, te encontraras una acepción que coincide con el ejemplo que yo puse el otro día, "no tener un chavo", no tener dinero.
> En cuanto a la otra versión, chavó, significa muchacho, en caló, idioma de los gitanos españoles, y es posible que venga de chaval, pero no soy lingüísta y no to lo puedo asegurar.
> Espero haber disipado alguna duda.


Hola Delors:
La acepción a la que refieres bajo "ochavo" dice "no tener un - " dando a entender "no tener un ochavo", no un "chavo".

De acuerdo con lo del chavo y chaval,  pues sí, se necesita un linguista o un experto en etimología.

Saludos.


----------



## Delors

Hola Zumac, buenos días,
Te puedo asegurar , que no tener un chavo, con el sentido de no tener dinero, es una expresión que usamos constantemente en España, y no ochavo, que es una plabra que está totalmente en desuso.
Estoy dando clases de español a una niña rumana y, ayer precisamente, le expliqué el significado de esta expresión, pues aparecía en un texto que tenía que leer.
Saludos


----------



## Soy Yo

Hay un articulo sobre ciertos modismos puertorriqueños aquí http://www.jstor.org/view/00182133/ap020324/02a00580/0 .  (columna derecha, párrafo que empieza con "The word for penny is _chavo...."_

Y parece que chavo se usa para indicar "moneda". El autor propone el que se derive de "ochavo."


----------



## zumac

Delors said:


> Hola Zumac, buenos días,
> Te puedo asegurar , que no tener un chavo, con el sentido de no tener dinero, es una expresión que usamos constantemente en España, y no ochavo, que es una plabra que está totalmente en desuso.
> Estoy dando clases de español a una niña rumana y, ayer precisamente, le expliqué el significado de esta expresión, pues aparecía en un texto que tenía que leer.
> Saludos


Hola Delors y buenas noches:

Está bien, tu ganas. Según tú, en España se dice "chavo" por dinero. Yo no soy de España, solo mis padres, y no he ido en 15 años. Así que solo me puedo guiar por el DRAE, lo cual estará equivocado, pues dice que "chavo" para dinero, solo se dice en ciertos paises de Latinoamerica. Pues hay que estar plantado en la Madre Patria como tú, para poder opinar de lo que se dice ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## Delors

Hola, buenos días Zumac, no se trata de ganar o perder, hay expresiones que se usan en el lenguaje hablado, que no aparecen en el diccionario de la Real Academia. Además, nuestra Academia no se caracterizó, precisamente, por la diligencia en incluir modismos y palabras del lenguaje coloquial.
Cuando yo era pequeña, y vivía en Galicia, para expresar que una cosa era mala o barateja, se decía que había costado un patacón, que eran 10 céntimos de peseta, que en el resto de España era una perrona.
Te voy a poner otro ejemplo, en Asturias, a un niño se le llama guaje y guaja a una niña, hasta que pasan a ser chico y chica. 
Esta palabra no se usa en ningún otro sitio de España, es más, cuando la utilizaba (y sigo utilizando) en Valencia, pensaban que los insultaba. 
Se me hace rarísimo que te dirijas a España como la Madre Patria.
Saludos


----------



## losplaff

El DRAE dice que chavo, como dinero, se utiliza en ciertos paises de Hispanoamérica, no que se utilice en exclusiva en ciertos países de Hispanoamérica.
Yo también utilizo "no tengo un chavo/chapa/lata/perra/duro" para indicar que no tengo dinero (probablemente las más comunes son las tres últimas)


----------



## RussUS

Wow, Zumac, you're quite the guy!

1. You, who live in Mexico, tell Delors, who is from Spain, she is wrong about a word usage in Spain.

2. When Soy Yo adds information pertinent to the discussion, you respond with a mildly insulting comment that adds nothing except remind us all you are well-travelled.

3. When Guilleya adds pertinent information that he's heard a usage in Puerto Rico, you respond that we already knew that. Maybe you did, because you seem to know a whooole lot, but I, for one, and I suspect many others, appreciated Guilleya's comment. I suspect he feels really fine with your friendly, welcoming response to his post.

The tone of this forum has always seemed to me to be friendly and helpful. Maybe you just had a bad day...


----------



## zumac

Delors said:


> Hola, buenos días Zumac, no se trata de ganar o perder, hay expresiones que se usan en el lenguaje hablado, que no aparecen en el diccionario de la Real Academia. Además, nuestra Academia no se caracterizó, precisamente, por la diligencia en incluir modismos y palabras del lenguaje coloquial.
> Cuando yo era pequeña, y vivía en Galicia, para expresar que una cosa era mala o barateja, se decía que había costado un patacón, que eran 10 céntimos de peseta, que en el resto de España era una perrona.
> Te voy a poner otro ejemplo, en Asturias, a un niño se le llama guaje y guaja a una niña, hasta que pasan a ser chico y chica.
> Esta palabra no se usa en ningún otro sitio de España, es más, cuando la utilizaba (y sigo utilizando) en Valencia, pensaban que los insultaba.
> Se me hace rarísimo que te dirijas a España como la Madre Patria.
> Saludos


Hola Delors, buenas tardes:
Otra vez tienes razón. La RAE no es la ley absoluta. Pero nosotros, aquí del otro lado del charco, desgraciadamente no tenemos otra referencia.

Me llamó la atención lo de patacón y perrona, que eran 10 céntimos de peseta. En mis viajes a España de joven, les llamaban "perra gorda", y la de 5 centimos, "perra chica", por lo menos en el País Vasco. Vaya, solo otro punto de vista.

Lo de Madre Patria. Aquí en "La América", muchos descendientes de españoles se refieren a España como la Madre Patria. Yo en lo particular, lo digo de cariño, pues es la sangre que llevo.

Saludos.


----------



## zumac

RussUS said:


> Wow, Zumac, you're quite the guy!
> 
> 1. You, who live in Mexico, tell Delors, who is from Spain, she is wrong about a word usage in Spain.
> 
> 2. When Soy Yo adds information pertinent to the discussion, you respond with a mildly insulting comment that adds nothing except remind us all you are well-travelled.
> 
> 3. When Guilleya adds pertinent information that he's heard a usage in Puerto Rico, you respond that we already knew that. Maybe you did, because you seem to know a whooole lot, but I, for one, and I suspect many others, appreciated Guilleya's comment. I suspect he feels really fine with your friendly, welcoming response to his post.
> 
> The tone of this forum has always seemed to me to be friendly and helpful. Maybe you just had a bad day...


 
MODERATORS: I consider this post by RussUS as a direct confrontation and ridicule of my contributions to this forum. I hope you will not delete this post, and allow me the benefit of replying.


Russ, I think you got me wrong.

1. Yes, I live in Mexico. I was born in NYC of parents from Spain. I was raised in a Spanish-speaking culture, and have made numerous trips to Spain. That's why I have opinions about the usage of words in Spain. However, in this case, I realized that Delors had closer contact with the usage of the word "chavo", and in Post #30, I rescinded my position and accepted her hands-on knowledge.

2. In Post #20, Soy Yo said that he had heard "chaval" in northern Spain. My reply in Post #21 was asserting what he said. In no way could my reply be considered as "mildly insulting". My intention was to acknowledge his statement. You, on the otherhand, are twisting the meaning in you own mind.

3. In Post #22 Guilleya's said that in Puerto Rico "chavo" meant money. In my Post #13, I said that the RAE stated that various Latin American countries used "chavo" for money, Had he read that post, he would have referred to the RAE and seen that PR was already mentioned. My reply was just reminding him of that fact, and again there was nothing insulting in the tone of my post.

Russ, instead of sitting back as a kibitzer in a thread, why don't you contribute something?

As far as the friendliness and helpfulness of my posts on this forum, I stand on my record.

*****


----------



## RussUS

Enough of kibitzer, I follow the concept when reading threads to "contribute" only when I have something meaningful to add. 

You stand on your record. 

I stand on my comment.


----------

